# International Showcase in AZ, July 2nd



## ProLogicMgt (May 16, 2014)

Adam Wilson is hosting a showcase near Phoenix for international teams to recruit players. The coaches will actually be there and will be signing a couple dozen contracts.
Registration is open
www.regonline.com/measummershowcase


----------

